# Maglite XL100 Owner's Club



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

*Maglite XL-Series (XL50, XL100, XL200) Owner's Club*

Got mine last month, S/N 000016XXX in black. It's my current EDC and has a 2AA anti-roll ring. Currently using Duracell Ultra AAA, but will be using Energizer EA92 or Duraloops as soon as this set is depleted. I'll probably grab a grey XL100 if I can find one.

What about you guys?


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine has serial number 100000003508.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is 000043053 .


----------



## Benson (Mar 7, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> Mine has serial number 100000003508.



No, the serial number is formatted like:
XL100 000021243
There's a space after XL100, so if you're going to claim the 100 is part of the serial number, you need to bring the XL as well. Of course, since I doubt they'll just make 1 billion XL100s, and then change over to XL101s, it doesn't seem like the XL100 is really part of the serial number at all.

Mine is, as you may have guessed, s/n 000021243.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm, it seems like they've been cranking out a lot of XL100's. I asked Maglite if they could lookup the manufacture date for mine, but they didn't have XL100 S/N's in the database yet.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2010)

Benson said:


> No, the serial number is formatted like:
> XL100 000021243
> There's a space after XL100, so if you're going to claim the 100 is part of the serial number, you need to bring the XL as well. Of course, since I doubt they'll just make 1 billion XL100s, and then change over to XL101s, it doesn't seem like the XL100 is really part of the serial number at all.
> 
> Mine is, as you may have guessed, s/n 000021243.



Well how ever they have it designated, when you take the bezel off of mine, and look just below the orange gasket/o-ring it says, "100000003508" There's no "XL" printed there, just numbers, and no spaces between any of the numbers. It's exactly as I have typed it in. True, the first three digits are "100", and probably stand for model XL100, but I'm just telling you what's printed on my light.

The only place on my light that has "XL" printed on it is around the circumference of the bezel. It says,"MAG-LITE LED XL100 -ONTARIO, CA, USA".

Maybe yours is different than mine.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like the XL100 prefix was introduced somewhere down the production line...


----------



## Benson (Mar 7, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> Well how ever they have it designated, when you take the bezel off of mine, and look just below the orange gasket/o-ring it says, "100000003508" There's no "XL" printed there, just numbers, and no spaces between any of the numbers. It's exactly as I have typed it in. True, the first three digits are "100", and probably stand for model XL100, but I'm just telling you what's printed on my light.




Cool, guess they changed the labeling scheme pretty early on. Apologies for calling you out, from my assumption they were the same.



> The only place on my light that has "XL" printed on it is around the circumference of the bezel. It says,"MAG-LITE LED XL100 -ONTARIO, CA, USA".


That bit's the same here. 



> Maybe yours is different than mine.


Yeah, mine is different -- see photo:


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2010)

Benson said:


> Cool, guess they changed the labeling scheme pretty early on. Apologies for calling you out, from my assumption they were the same.
> 
> That bit's the same here.
> 
> ...



No appologies necessary! Yup, mine and yours are different. Take away the "XL" and push all the numbers together and that's what mine looks like.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 8, 2010)

XL100 000052218


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 8, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> XL100 000052218




Do I sense a mod coming?


----------



## Uriah (Mar 8, 2010)

I just got one also #100000004299
Now somebody figure out a way to get a glass lens in these things!!!!!
That is the only thing i don't really like about it..


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 8, 2010)

I looked into that possibility, but the conclusion is disappointing.



Robin24k said:


> I was on the phone with Maglite for a while today because I noticed a slight smudge on the inside of the plastic window and I wanted to see if I could take it apart and wipe it off. As I mentioned in the review, the head assembly can't be disassembled. I asked them about it, and they told me that the head assembly of the XL100 is similar to the Solitaire's (which I don't own, so I didn't make that connection), and it requires a tool to remove the reflector.
> 
> The repair kit isn't available yet, so for those that have an XL100...be careful with the plastic window!! They offered to fix it for me, but I declined the offer because the problem is small and I need the light to be in my pocket for EDC.


----------



## copperfox (Mar 8, 2010)

XL100 000030286 - bought it yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## AR_Shorty (Mar 8, 2010)

XL100 000054853 bought on Sunday.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 8, 2010)

bought two last mounth one serial is 10000002996
other, have no idea, still in the pack, i keep it as a replacment or a gift, if nessesary.


----------



## arioch (Mar 8, 2010)

Bought one today from Sports Authority (for $49.99!!!!!! :green: ... grumble stupid markup overpriced &$*#;'@ b&m). 

100000005240.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> Do I sense a mod coming?


 
I seriously would like to see. I got mine for the intention of modding. After seeing the battery holder I forgot about making an 18500 holder for it. 

After some quick tinkering of not being able to diassemble the business end & tailcap I then gave it to my brother. I'll wait till someone else gets one apart, I don't want to throw $40 down the drain. 

The front end of mine has four "scratches" inside the tube. At first I thought these were marks from the "retaining ring" being pressed in but now I think those are just marks from the jig that was used to hold the bodies during anodizing. I tried to unscrew the ring both directions without any heat & gave up after not even the slightest movement. I knew it wouldn't be that easy but oh well. :laughing:

Oh and....

XL100 00005608 

From Home Depot


----------



## F350 (Mar 9, 2010)

SN#100000001213

Using Kodak RNi-Mh 800mAh.
Added cut down Mini Mag 2AA anti-roll, affixed with 3M marine adhesive.
Replaced Plastic Lens with HMC lens fron Lambda Lights.
Reflector grasped gently with forceps around exterior of lower barrel with upward pressure applied to have tabs ride out in grooves of cap.

Light under review as possible replacement for 20 + year old Mini Mags used in inspection at SWFLANT (Strategic Weapons Facility Atlantic)

F350


----------



## eproblemsolver (Mar 10, 2010)

SN XL1000 000008547 got it from Bass Pro for $39.99 yesterday.

Love the lockout feature.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 10, 2010)

I have found an excellent solution for an XL100 holster.  



 



The Nite Ize Lite Holster Stretch fits the XL100 perfectly, although you may need to pre-stretch the holster with a D-size light to make it easier to insert the light. The light comes out of the holster easily, with no slipping of the anti-roll ring.





http://www.niteize.com/collections/flashlights/products/lite-holster-stretch


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 10, 2010)

Got mine SN# XL100 000054037 at Home Depot today. Neat light. Not a Surefire, JETBeam, or NiteCore......but a neat light just the same.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 11, 2010)

Patiently waiting for someone to come up with a lanyard attachment for the XL100


----------



## F350 (Mar 11, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I have found an excellent solution for an XL100 holster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GAReed (Mar 11, 2010)

XL100 000027679 Black. All Home Depot had... wtb gray for some unknown reason.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 13, 2010)

Something cool happened , I sent an Email to Maglite saying how much I like the new XL 100 and will be buying an ML 100 3 C cell when they come out and they sent me a letter saying they want to use it in there stories section :twothumbs
I have to sign a waiver and send it back .


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 13, 2010)

Question is...how long will it be before the XL100 is added into their system so that stories can be submitted?


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 14, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Question is...how long will it be before the XL100 is added into their system so that stories can be submitted?



I can't believe the XL100 isn't even on thier website yet. How ridiculous! They don't even have the 3AA MiniMag on there, and it's been out for a long time. Someone over at Mag is asleep at the wheel. Why wouldn't you have these advertised on the website when they are released (at the latest)???? If it were up to me, I'd be advertising them on the website as soon they were approved for prodution so the general public would know to expect them soon.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 14, 2010)

3AA Mini Mag LED? That one has been discontinued, that's why it has disappeared from their site.  Only the 2AA, 2D, and 3D were upgraded to the Luxeon Rebel, the 3AA and 4D LED models were dropped.


----------



## PCC (Mar 14, 2010)

I just joined the club, though I will be out of the club in a few hours. I bartered this for some RC car parts with a friend before I ever bought it so I'll be an XL100 owner for only a few hours. Eventually, I'll get one for my own. As far as mods are concerned, I have some ideas but I need to buy a few things first.


----------



## JML (Mar 15, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> I can't believe the XL100 isn't even on thier website yet. How ridiculous!


 
For the past couple of days Mag has had a link on their main page, pointing to a product flyer... Go there and look at the left bottom corner of the white box that forms their homepage. The link opens this up: http://www.maglite.com/XL100_Flyer.asp


----------



## Viper715 (Mar 15, 2010)

Regarding modding and disasemy of the bezel. I don't know if my xl100 is just a freak but there is nothing spe ial holding mines reflector and lens in. It fits snuggly but with a lttle force on the lens the reflector and lens just come on out. If I knew what reflector and lens size to buy it wouldn't be any problem popping them right in. Is mine the only one that comes apart this easily?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like you got lucky, I had to really work it to get it out.

As for sizes, you won't be able to find a reflector, but the window is the same size as the 2AA. I got a bunch of them from ZBattery.com because shipping was $5 (which is actually pretty reasonable since they use USPS Priority, which is about $5), Mag part # 108-617.

http://www.zbattery.com/AA-Mini-Maglite-Clear-Glass-Lens


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 15, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> 3AA Mini Mag LED? That one has been discontinued, that's why it has disappeared from their site.  Only the 2AA, 2D, and 3D were upgraded to the Luxeon Rebel, the 3AA and 4D LED models were dropped.



There are still lots of the 3AA MiniMags at my local Walmart. If they put the rebel LED in that one, and the multi mode switch, I think that would be a really nice light.


JML....Thanks for pointing out that link for me! I still think they should have promoted it more prominently. Oh well.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 15, 2010)

They usually have a mix of old stock and new stock, but once those sell out, there won't be any more. If you see any LED 4D's on the shelf, they're the same thing.


----------



## GPB (Mar 16, 2010)

I had emailed Mag a while back to ask why they weren't promoting their new rebel lights, and they had said that they didn't want demand to outpace production. I also provided a bunch of other feedback regarding their website. I haven't been to it lately, but it looked like something from 20 years ago. The press releases were way outdated, they mentioned movies that had maglites in them but they were many years old, and some of the pages were low quality scans of documents. I was trying to let them know that if they want to be known as a modern manufacturer, they had to get a modern website. I don't think they understood what I was trying to say. It took them 25 years to catch up to lighting technology, it'll probably take them a while to catch up with internet technology.


----------



## Rocketman (Mar 18, 2010)

F350 said:


> SN#100000001213
> 
> Using Kodak RNi-Mh 800mAh.
> Added cut down Mini Mag 2AA anti-roll, affixed with 3M marine adhesive.
> ...



So... You folk are still using 20+ year old mini mags at your facility?
At least we know they are safe to use around... those weapons.
I did 7 years in the Air Force at a nuclear base.
Hmm. I wonder if the XL100 is safe to use?


----------



## F350 (Mar 19, 2010)

_So... You folk are still using 20+ year old mini mags at your facility?_
_At least we know they are safe to use around... those weapons._
_I did 7 years in the Air Force at a nuclear base._
_Hmm. I wonder if the XL100 is safe to use?  _

Neither confirm nor Deny.

It is amazing that the dual decade 2AA incan's are still here. It's also intresting that the same narrow questions are surfacing today as they did back then. 

Quality, User preference, Functionality, long term cost and viability are trumped by ease of procurement and cost. Everything is today about COTS and WalMart.

Canidates:

Mag XL100 with anti roll
Mag 2AA w/Lambda Mini Pro ll pill & anti roll
Surefire 6p with clik on / off tail cap
Malkoff MD2 w M61 and clip


XL100's in JAX HD's on the shelf at 39.97

F350


----------



## Rocketman (Mar 20, 2010)

F350 said:


> Neither confirm nor Deny.



LOL



F350 said:


> It is amazing that the dual decade 2AA incan's are still here. It's also intresting that the same narrow questions are surfacing today as they did back then.
> 
> Quality, User preference, Functionality, long term cost and viability are trumped by ease of procurement and cost. Everything is today about COTS and WalMart.
> 
> ...



Well. It's cool that you are looking at some nice lights. I did some work on my truck Thursday and used my MD2/M60L/clip. I'm thinking it's a great work light. In fact I'm going to order another but with an M60LF. If I could get an M61L, I would. I've always enjoyed doing my own work on my trucks (haven't owned a car since 1980.) Now if I could just find a head strap that would hold an MD2.


----------



## fredlumox (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello from France
Got mine today (seller : http://www.gad-zooks.com/servlet/the-4680/Maglite-XL100-LED-Flashlight/Detail bought 03/16/2010) 
S/N : 100000002407





Fred


----------



## YAK-28 (Mar 20, 2010)

picked up a xl100 and a novatac storm yesterday from brightguy for a change of pace and like them both. it took me a "few" minutes and the directions to get going.


----------



## Bright+ (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like this is not addressed yet, so I will.

Power-on:
Light ramps up from sub-low to user set output on power up. You will notice that even with the light set to the lowest setting, the brief sub-low is even dimmer. This lowest mode is not accessible, what a shame.

Dimming control  
It employs direct LED PWM control method at low-frequency, therefore the pulsation is visible. 


PWM, duty cycle, pulse width modulation, switching 

Overall, once you read the manual, it is not that hard to use, but you will have to read the manual. I could not figure it out on my own. 

The lock-out is like an appliance child lock. It is stored in non-volatile memory and a five min battery pull won't get it out. You will not get it out of the lock-out mode unless you know the specific procedure.

The biggest buzz kill is the PWM control. Just like the Minimag multimode, as the battery voltage decays, it will go into PWM at max setting as well.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 22, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> Why wouldn't you have these advertised on the website when they are released (at the latest)????


Probably because 99% of their customers never visit the website and make their purchasing decision when they're at Walmart and say, "Oh, yeah, I need a flashlight. Let's hit sporting goods and see what they have."


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 22, 2010)

GPB said:


> I was trying to let them know that if they want to be known as a modern manufacturer, they had to get a modern website.


Because goodness knows they're struggling to make a profit and keep their doors open, so investing considerable resources into updating what is otherwise a serviceable website would totally be worth it for them.

Seriously, I love how some random nobody on the internet thinks he knows how to manage a multi-million dollar company better than the people actually managing multi-million dollar companies.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 22, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Probably because 99% of their customers never visit the website and make their purchasing decision when they're at Walmart and say, "Oh, yeah, I need a flashlight. Let's hit sporting goods and see what they have."



Well then why have a website at all if that's the case? Everyone already knows about the MiniMag, and the C and D cell lights, so why advertise them? You'd think a company that has a new product would want to show it off as their newest, most advanced product ever. It just doesn't seem to make sense to me. I see they have a link to the XL100, but it wasn't very obvious to me at first.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 22, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Because goodness knows they're struggling to make a profit and keep their doors open, so investing considerable resources into updating what is otherwise a serviceable website would totally be worth it for them.
> 
> Seriously, I love how some random nobody on the internet thinks he knows how to manage a multi-million dollar company better than the people actually managing multi-million dollar companies.



And how do you know he's a "random nobody"? Maybe he designs websites for a living or something? Feedback can be valuable, even from the little people.


----------



## Rocketman (Mar 23, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Because goodness knows they're struggling to make a profit and keep their doors open, so investing considerable resources into updating what is otherwise a serviceable website would totally be worth it for them.
> 
> Seriously, I love how some random nobody on the internet thinks he knows how to manage a multi-million dollar company better than the people actually managing multi-million dollar companies.





Big_Ed said:


> And how do you know he's a "random nobody"? Maybe he designs websites for a living or something? Feedback can be valuable, even from the little people.



Their website reflects the point of view of the company. They are stuck in the past. Perhaps that is changing, or there is a new management force in their company now?

But really, he was just saying what others are thinking anyhow. And I would not call their website serviceable and with people learning how to research things before they buy, perhaps he is right and not such a random nobody.


----------



## PCC (Mar 24, 2010)

I just bought my second XL100 and this one is mine to play with.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 24, 2010)

Today I received my XL100. It has number: XL100 000029249.

I tried to find out how it works, but have not yet succeed...:thinking:

Regards, Patric


----------



## blademan (Mar 25, 2010)

I just joined the club today. I like it!


----------



## UpChUcK (Mar 25, 2010)

000044889 signing in. 

My XL100 is about as bright as my Surefire 6PL. The spill on the XL100 is larger but the spill on the 6PL is brighter. Total output looks close. Beam is smoother on the 6PL.

Nitelite *ROCKS*!!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sadly 100000001186 is sick and of to hospital,I await a healthy one


----------



## PCC (Mar 26, 2010)

Pardon my manners. I forgot to introduce my new friend to all of you. My latest addition to the family is serial number 000053566.


----------



## ncka1234 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Their website reflects the point of view of the company. They are stuck in the past. Perhaps that is changing, or there is a new management force in their company now?
> 
> But really, he was just saying what others are thinking anyhow. And I would not call their website serviceable and with people learning how to research things before they buy, perhaps he is right and not such a random nobody.


 

http://www.maglite.com/maglite_xl100_led.asp

Click the Demo button...pretty good demo....


----------



## ncka1234 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.maglite.com/maglite_xl100_led.asp

Has been revamped..click on demo button next to image..great demo video.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh...  Wow, they finally redesigned the site...and it looks pretty nice too. :twothumbs

On another side note...does the XL100 slowly drain the batteries? My new set of alkaline AAA's are down to about 1.2V after about a week...it could just be heavy use, but I've gone through about five sets of batteries since I got it (Duraloops drained pretty quickly, plus I found an excess of alkalines, so I'm using alkalines right now).


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 29, 2010)

my wrist hurts.

all this playing with the maglite makes my wrist tired and achy. 

fun toy.

will play with it tomorrow again. not sure how long the gadgetry keeps me entertained.. already it has surpassed my original thought of "few minutes".

applause for maglite doing something innovative and new. it took em couple decades tho. 


(oh and mine has a lanyard ring.. bought it from cpfmp from spc maybe he knows where its from.. said its Ti too._ heard back from him: lanyard ring is from novatac_.)


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 30, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> But really, he was just saying what others are thinking anyhow. And I would not call their website serviceable and with people learning how to research things before they buy, perhaps he is right and not such a random nobody.


My point is that Maglite has of course done a cost/benefit analysis with regards to their website and has obviously determined that the cost of maintaining a state-of-the-art web presence would not bring sufficient benefit to justify the expense.


----------



## BurmaJones (Mar 30, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Their website reflects the point of view of the company. They are stuck in the past . . .



Like the pre-metric past; this part is pretty funny:

"Specifications:
Length: 4.8" (319.79 mm)
Barrel Diameter: 1" (39.67 mm)
Head Diameter: 1" (58.72 mm)"


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 30, 2010)

Pre-metric past?


----------



## lumenal (Mar 30, 2010)

I think BurmaJones is referring to the inch to millimeter conversion...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 30, 2010)

I still don't get it...the numbers look correct? :candle:


----------



## shark_za (Mar 31, 2010)

Erm...


1 inch = 25.4mm.

Or is it ?

Barrel Diameter: 1" (39.67 mm)

Or is it ? 

Head Diameter: 1" (58.72 mm)


----------



## GAReed (Mar 31, 2010)

well the Demo is spot on 
I don't want to remember how long it took me to figure all that out from the *instructions*, but I'm old  and confused easily.


shark_za said:


> Erm...
> 
> 
> 1 inch = 25.4mm.
> ...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh...the website is the first time I've seen metric measurements for the XL100, it's inches on all other promotional materials.


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 3, 2010)

I got mine this morning and its SN is 000024113. So far I'm extremely impressed with it. The Xl100 is actually brighter than my SF 6Pl... and $40 cheaper. Also, the O-rings seem to be of very high quality.


----------



## PJD (Apr 3, 2010)

I picked one up at Target this afternoon...VERY cool light! All the "wow" features are easily accessible, but out of the way if you don't need or want them. My serial number is 000019109. The UI is very unique and intuitive, and just plain COOL!

PJD


----------



## McAllan (Apr 7, 2010)

At last...
100000001233 is signing in! :twothumbs

Unfortunately it's neither the lowest serial here nor the nice number 1234 or a prime.
Oh well it's still pretty low :nana:

On the positive side it's quite bright - much better than even the new Mini AA. Nice beam pattern too. 
On the negative they still use a pretty low PWM frequency for dimming. Although they've upped it a bit compared to the Mini but nothing ground shaking.

"Tactical"? Well, not sure. Isn't a tactical light supposed to have it's modes accessed rapidly and temporary on etc.?

Geek light of year or even the century? Absolutely! 

Recommended? Totally! No matter if you're a geek or flashaholic this one must not be missing in your collection of flashlights and/or obscure electronic gadgets.
Get the lowest serial number you can get you hands on. Very soon fortunes will be made and lost on eB/\y :devil:


----------



## hiluxxulih (Apr 7, 2010)

I was reading the letter Maglite sent me and it also says they will send me a minimag for the story


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Apr 7, 2010)

000059434 right here , right now.

pretty cool light. i will carry it for now until the SF LX1 is released. 

just did a quick compare of its beam with a SF G2L Yellow. 

XL100 is noticeably brighter with a narrower beam, has rings tho.
SF G2L has wider beam but no rings. [whitewall hunting forever]

now i just gotta stock up on AAA's.


----------



## ginaz (Apr 9, 2010)

just got one today at home depot. first thought was "meh" but after dark i took it out for a walk. nice beam! pretty bright too. in my homemade lightbox it's the equal of my fenix L2T (rebel 80) and my inova T2 so it's putting out a fair bit more than 83 lumens. the o rings look good but what about the head? i wonder how weather resistant it is with a pressed in reflector?

#000027571


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 9, 2010)

I've dunked it and tested it with the "shower" type of precipitation () and it'll be fine as long as the head is screwed in tightly.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Apr 9, 2010)

i put it tailstand mode last night as night light. pretty sweet, i appreciate the recessed button. i normally like the buttons that stick out. 

i accidentally turned it on in my pocket once, the body felt pretty hot. i think some of the other stuff in my pocket bumped the switch. i'll just keep the light and a lighter in my pocket now.

overall, good stuff.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 10, 2010)

fredlumox said:


> Hello from France
> Got mine today (seller : http://www.gad-zooks.com/servlet/the-4680/Maglite-XL100-LED-Flashlight/Detail bought 03/16/2010)
> S/N : 100000002407
> 
> ...


Hello from France too  ....I've got mine at the same address and my SN is : 100000003921 :sick2:


----------



## RedLED (Apr 11, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Because goodness knows they're struggling to make a profit and keep their doors open, so investing considerable resources into updating what is otherwise a serviceable website would totally be worth it for them.
> 
> Seriously, I love how some random nobody on the internet thinks he knows how to manage a multi-million dollar company better than the people actually managing multi-million dollar companies.


 
Mtn Man, he is 100% correct companies web sites are their front line of communication, and advertising. A well managed and up to date site is a necessity in this new era of the Internet purchasing. 

A bad web site is like a cheap brochure, it is a companies image.

Also, how do you know what his background is?

You state Mag has done a cost benefit analysis for the updating of their site, and that they are struggling. How do you know all of this, do you work for them, or they wild guesses?

Let me just say that a company which has a product in Wal-Mart, as well as, many others is more than likely doing fine. If they are a public company, you can request an annual report. Not to mention, they went 25 years with no R & D. 

I think they have done very well over the years, I know I have read about the owner in business journals, and he is a very, very wealthy man.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 12, 2010)

F350 said:


> _So... You folk are still using 20+ year old mini mags at your facility?_
> _At least we know they are safe to use around... those weapons._
> _I did 7 years in the Air Force at a nuclear base._
> _Hmm. I wonder if the XL100 is safe to use?  _
> ...


 
I wonder what light the commies, use to check their missles? Do we really use a $13.00 light to inspect a two hundred million dollar Nuclear Missle?


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Guy's I think the Malkoff shroud with clip will fit on this light. See my thread on this!

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=270635


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm, interesting! I sure hope the clip won't scratch off the anodizing though...the OEM 2AA clip has been known to do that when installing it. 

BTW, you might want to add a www to your URL...regular CPF cookie apparently don't work without the www.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Robin,

Thanks, I will add that. 

The malkoff shroud is delrin, a soft plastic kind of thing, and the clip (like a Spyderco Clip) is held in place with screws. 

The clip may scratch only where it touches the light when not in a pocket, but it would not be visable.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine is XL100 000024213


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 13, 2010)

This?

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/pocket-clip-and-tail-shroud-to-fit-md2-p-84.html

$25...  Couple more bucks and I would have another XL100...


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/pocket-clip-and-tail-shroud-to-fit-md2-p-84.html
> 
> $25...  Couple more bucks and I would have another XL100...


 
Yes, that is it...come on dude, that will be cool on it!

I love clips on my lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 13, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I wonder what light the commies, use to check their missles? Do we really use a $13.00 light to inspect a two hundred million dollar Nuclear Missle?



Oh come now. It's made in the U.S.A. Muahahahaha.

And there are no more Commies, that was so last century.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Oh come now. It's made in the U.S.A. Muahahahaha.
> 
> And there are no more Commies, that was so last century.


 
I know, I still would like to know what they used anyway. Maybe it was the Great People's Flashlight!


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/pocket-clip-and-tail-shroud-to-fit-md2-p-84.html
> 
> $25...  Couple more bucks and I would have another XL100...


 
Come on man, order one! We will be the first in California to have this set up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 13, 2010)

There's just simply no way I can think about spending $25 on a clip...with that kind of price tag, I think I'll go with something homemade (read: duct tape and paper clips). :nana:


----------



## fredlumox (Apr 13, 2010)

Frenchyled said:


> Hello from France too  ....I've got mine at the same address and my SN is : 100000003921 :sick2:



Je sais Frenchy ... c'est moi qui t'ai donné l'adresse 

P****E


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> There's just simply no way I can think about spending $25 on a clip...with that kind of price tag, I think I'll go with something homemade (read: duct tape and paper clips). :nana:


 
That's OK too

How do you like the light, by the way?

I am not big on flashing features on lights, but one a collection is OK, and I really like the UI. 

It is just fun to play around with. This would make a good light for camping, I am not a camper, but it seems like a good fit for that.

Best wishes,

RL

EDIT: Nevermind, I read your review, well written. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 14, 2010)

McAllan said:


> On the positive side it's quite bright - much better than even the new Mini AA. Nice beam pattern too.
> On the negative they still use a pretty low PWM frequency for dimming. Although they've upped it a bit compared to the Mini but nothing ground shaking.
> 
> Recommended? Totally! No matter if you're a geek or flashaholic this one must not be missing in your collection of flashlights and/or obscure electronic gadgets.



I agree with these opinions. It's pretty bright and I really like the beamprofile. But the PWM is too low. 
This kind of flashlight is a "must have" in the collection of a true flashoholic. 
Though the UI and usefulness of the functions may be disputable...

Regards, Patric


----------



## umc (Apr 14, 2010)

I own a XL100 and really like it and even more so when I realized it threw just as good as my RA 170 narrow, this is all until last night.

I planned on picking up another XL100 because it seem like a pretty good light but last night I was playing around with it in the dark when I realized it's pretty useless in the dark, which for me is where I tend to use flashlights.

So, for turning it on and off that is fine, not an issue, I can even set the light level in the dark thanks to the "dim" setting having the raised nub on the push button but for the rest of the settings you need a light to see the settings, to make sure you have the right one pointed up.

I didn't realize this would be an issue at first because I played around with the light during the day time and such or at least with ambient light but after that I don't think I'll be buying any more and will just stick with the one because of the fact the UI is cool and different but just not practical after dark.

Thoughts?


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.lighthound.com/Inox-Lanyard-Ring-for-NovaTac-EDC-series-flashlights_p_687.html

i believe that this is the one in my xl100. as lanyuard ring. works nicely as antiroll too.


----------



## shark_za (Apr 14, 2010)

I got mine today. 
Everything has been said already I guess, but its probably different for everyone. 

The front feels cheap and nasty to me, thin walls, plastic lens.

Other than that its a great production torch, they are going to sell a lot of them. Well done Maglite. 

XL100 000074219


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 21, 2010)

Run-time on low?


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 21, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Run-time on low?


~200 hours or so.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 21, 2010)

^ is that just advertised specs or is it likely it is 200 hours? What are the lumens on the lowest low? How do you get the sub low level I read that flashes on as you turn on the light?


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 21, 2010)

It's advertised, and seems credible as the runtime for high was verified by runtime tests a member performed.

The lowest mode, which is accessible using the DIM function, is 8%, which calculates out to be around 6 lumens.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you get the sub low level I read that flashes on as you turn on the light?


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 21, 2010)

What? I've never heard about that before...


----------



## ginaz (Apr 22, 2010)

when you turn the light on, even from the lowest low, it still ramps up to that lowest low. seemingly indicating the potential for an even lower setting. given mag's history i don't see much mod potential here. lovely light though.


----------



## HolsterGuy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a few comments to add to this discussion. I just found this forum and joined this group for the express purpose of providing some information from an "insiders" perspective. I have been supplying Mag with holsters for 18 years now. The designs and manufacturing were developed by our company over the years. My father and Tony Maglica, the owner of Maglite, were old friends until my father passed away recently. 

The XL100 is a big step for Mag, they are trying to get into the tactical field with this light. A bit late and a few features short, but still made with that well-known Mag quality. I personally like the light, I have S/N's 100000002745 and 100000002760. The one Mag gave me to use for prototyping holsters was S/N 100000000006. I have a feeling nobody is going to get lower than that number in the owner's club. Unfortunately, I had to give that one back and buy my own. Pretty tight, huh, they wouldn't even give me one to keep!

Anyway, Mag is an old-school guy, he is in his late 70's and came up in this world as a screw-machine operator and custom tool-and-die guy. Sure, he can afford whatever for web design, and for brochures and literature, but he usually only updates that stuff about once every 5 yrs. What is important to him is product quality and the Made in USA philosophy. He doesn't care too much about having the latest and greatest website, he cares about making product and making money. He is very profit driven. Mag is privately held, he doesn't have to report earnings, but suffice it to say they are in the tens of millions. 

So far as holsters go, don't go modifying other people's holsters, be patient and a XL100 holster will come to market soon. I have submitted at least 4 prototypes to them, one a typical tactical holster with open top and bottom, thermoformed laminated foam and ballistic nylon, the next a full pocket with flap ballistic nylon/foam laminate with herringbone binding, that has a grommet in the bottom so you can tell if the light is accidently turned on while holstering it. (This is a problem with this light, my recommendation is to put it in lockout mode before holstering it, but we are developing holsters that you can tell if you turn it on accidently when holstering it) The other two holsters are 1000D cordura, one very similar to the nylon holsters we make for the MMAA, and another with an expanding pocket and open bottom. The problem is, Mag wants a $5 holster for $1, that they can sell for $8, but they're not going to get it. And we make all of Mag's holsters in the USA, in line with their Made In USA policy, so it's difficult to give them a low cost, high quality holster that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. But I'm working on it diligently. I was a little disappointed that there was no loop for a lanyard, but it really doesn't lend itself to this design well, so I understand. Which is fine, I'd rather make holsters for them than wrist lanyards - there's no profit in wrist lanyards and the volumes suck. Not like I expect to sell a million XL100 holsters either. Considering we make between 3 and 5 million webbing holsters per year for the MMAA and the MMAA LED lights, the XL100 will be tiny numbers in comparison. But an XL100 costs $35, while an MMAA with batteries and holster is $8. So go figure, that's why we make so many webbing holsters. But they are free with the light, you can't buy them separately.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, HolsterGuy 

That is an exceptionally interesting 1st post - you have some fascinating history there!


----------



## elumen8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, HolsterGuy

Thanks for the insiders perspective on Mr Maglica, Maglite and the manufacture of the holsters. Good stuff.

JB

:welcome:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 27, 2010)

Great insider look at Maglite Holsterguy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikekoz (Apr 28, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> It's advertised, and seems credible as the runtime for high was verified by runtime tests a member performed.
> 
> The lowest mode, which is accessible using the DIM function, is 8%, which calculates out to be around 6 lumens.


 

Do you have a link to the post where somebody did a runtime test on high? I did an unscientific test by just turning it on high, and just noting how long it took to run down. I was not too impressed, but was not expecting much due to the lights poor choice of batteries. I am more than likely going to return mine. I tested using 850ma NIMH Energizers.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 28, 2010)

I just aquired one from arewethereyetdad.

S/N 000020310

Has the raised nub on the clicky cover broken off for anyone else yet?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 28, 2010)

S/N XL100 000147632

the body color is gunmetal grey


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 28, 2010)

mikekoz said:


> Do you have a link to the post where somebody did a runtime test on high? I did an unscientific test by just turning it on high, and just noting how long it took to run down. I was not too impressed, but was not expecting much due to the lights poor choice of batteries. I am more than likely going to return mine. I tested using 850ma NIMH Energizers.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3340394


----------



## Mike 208 (May 3, 2010)

Just joined today - S/N 000077509 (black).


----------



## jefflrrp (May 5, 2010)

just got one. S/N 000025017. Its an interesting little light. Going to take it out back and put it through the paces. It may become my backup duty light (after my 6PL M60LF).


----------



## alpg88 (May 10, 2010)

a soft handle outer shel from....i don't even remember, what i took it off from, but it made cool accessory for my mag xl100


----------



## Robin24k (May 10, 2010)

Hmm, that looks really nice and well protected.


----------



## Chicago X (May 13, 2010)

Picked one up from HD - $39.99

S/N is XL100 000018569.


----------



## watchcollector1968 (May 14, 2010)

Had one for a couple of weeks now...my wife has confiscated it though!!!


----------



## Chicago X (May 15, 2010)

watchcollector1968 said:


> Had one for a couple of weeks now...my wife has confiscated it though!!!



I would take that as a sign (and endorsement) to pick up another one. :devil:


----------



## dieselducy (May 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuMlsg2f03E 

i did a comprehensive review with beamshots. please let me know what you think


----------



## Robin24k (May 16, 2010)

Great review, enjoyed the runtime test (nice clock too )!

A little nitpicking...you mentioned that it comes with AA's, not AAA. At least we didn't get a foot in the frame like the video of your 2AA back from repair though.


----------



## dieselducy (May 17, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Great review, enjoyed the runtime test (nice clock too )!
> 
> A little nitpicking...you mentioned that it comes with AA's, not AAA. At least we didn't get a foot in the frame like the video of your 2AA back from repair though.




Yeah i noticed it too  I was kind of tired SO i put an annotation to correct the battery size


----------



## watchcollector1968 (May 17, 2010)

Good video...like the actual-use beam shots. For me they are more useful than white-wall beam shots.

Like the runtime test too!!


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jun 12, 2010)

*XL100 000040356*

The Itp c7 holster is a perfect fit.
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-121/universal/Detail

Robert.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 5, 2010)

UPS brought mine Saturday

# 000081556

Really like the lock feature, now just need a holster for it.

Anyone know if mag is going to make one for it?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 5, 2010)

Accessories are said to be coming soon, but I wouldn't count on it. There are many generic holsters that can hold a 1" diameter light.


----------



## Zelandeth (Jul 5, 2010)

Goodness, seems that Mag are getting through quite a lot of these judging from these s/n's!

XL100 000011995 here picked up at the end of May and just run through my review procedure.

I picked up on the PWM issue when first examining the light, and proceeded to forget to note it down - will make a point of getting something about that added to the review shortly, definitely may be an issue for anyone likely to be using the light around moving machinery.

The flimsy lens aside, really seems to be a good light. Really glad that I stumbled across it in Target when I was on holiday now!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

I’ve had one for quite awhile, but finally got around to posting, 000042303.


----------



## o0o (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got mine.

I do NOT see a Serial number anywhere on it.

Where should I be looking???


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 10, 2010)

Unscrew the head and look below the O-ring.


----------



## o0o (Jul 10, 2010)

^Cool, thanks

What an odd spot to put it

Reminds me of the S&W 686 Plus where you have to open the cylinder to see the s/n


----------



## LightGiver (Jul 13, 2010)

I was intrigued by the UI of this light and after learning all about it (GREAT work Robin24k!) I decided to pick one up at the local Target last Sunday. 

Mine is XL100 000016132.

And after playing with it, I think the UI is just absolutely brilliant for a consumer grade light, and a welcome change for me. Its about time MagLite broke ground into something new. 

I also really like that the output can be rapidly adjusted from dim to bright and vice versa without having to loosen/tighten the head. My previous favorite "dog walking" torch was the Maratac 9290, but adjusting the output required both hands and it was slow.

And anyone else notice that this light seems to be a good deal brighter than 83 lumens? Its noticeably brighter & throws farther than my 9290 with a 14500 in it!


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 13, 2010)

If you are using lithiums or NiMH rechargeables, the light would be putting out a good deal more light than rated. The ANSI specs are pretty conservative.

(Glad you liked my review! )


----------



## LightGiver (Jul 13, 2010)

I am using lithium's, but a 4 pack at my target apparently only cost $2.38!! 
Cheaper than a pack of their alkaline AAA's! I think its a price error or something, the AA's were similarly priced, so I bought 8 packs of both. 

But I'm planning to go with NiMH now that I know that they'll be safe to use. Why do you think Mag advises against it in the instruction booklet, though?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 13, 2010)

It's for legal reasons, the circuitry was designed with alkalines in mind, and the ANSI specs are also based on alkaline performance.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 13, 2010)

Great review!
Black XL100 000046936


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

I was at a Bass Pro Shop and they have a pretty wide arrangement of flashlights “they even got Surefire M6’s!”. Anyways I was browsing the local inventory and noticed a guy doing the same, he kept picking up lights thinking to him self and putting them down. Eventfully “and while I restrained my inner flashaholic self“, I ended up telling him the XL100 in his hand was a good light. He said he was either going with that or the Streamlight PolyTac. It’s not that the PolyTac is a bad flashlight but I asked him if he understood were to get batteries for it “CR123’s” and he didn’t seem to understand:shrug:, also while I love incandescent:twothumbs, a nonflashaholic will often be better suited to LED for their abusive uses. So in the end with a little help from me, he chose the Mag XL100. I figured it would serve him well for years. Also the PolyTac was $74! A lot compared to the XL100’s $40 price:thumbsup:.


----------



## jdmaxima89 (Aug 11, 2010)

Do I win for the highest serial number? I had my dad swing by Home Depot on his way home from work and get me one... I didn't think about them having multiple colors and just told him it was black. When he got it to me and I opened it, I realized it is one of the gunmetal grey ones!

XL100 000182594


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 11, 2010)

It's usually the lower was better, but I guess you have the highest number in CPF...for now. 

I think the first few were only in black, but I've ordered myself a grey one as well, so we'll see. My black one is 16XXX and I got it direct from Maglite.


----------



## JNewell (Aug 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> It's usually the lower was better, but I guess you have the highest number in CPF...for now.
> 
> I think the first few were only in black, but I've ordered myself a grey one as well, so we'll see. My black one is 16XXX and I got it direct from Maglite.


 
I know what you mean, but with electronic goods, the early ones are often just betas... :huh:


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, JNewell, my grey XL100 arrived today, with S/N 216XXX. :devil:


----------



## JNewell (Aug 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Sorry, JNewell, my grey XL100 arrived today, with S/N 216XXX. :devil:


 
Why be sorry??? I'm waiting for the flash firmware update that will let me play .mpgs on mine. :tinfoil:


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 12, 2010)

Really? Hmm...maybe that's what the MicroUSB port on the side of the tailcap on mine is for. Looks like I have to go give it a shot... :tinfoil:


----------



## Hellbore (Aug 12, 2010)

Whoah Mag came out with a new flashlight, one designed specifically for LED? Crazy...

When did this happen?

Also... umm, this is a pretty non-traditional UI and design... Doesn't anyone else think it's weird that they stuck by their traditional designs for so long, only opting for drop-ins in existing light designs (albeit with outdated LED emitters), without coming out with anything new and up-to-date, and now, we go from that, to this... a very unusual and risky design compared to what they have done in the past?

A light light this seems really unexpected from them... Did the company change ownership or something??

Oh and what emitter does this light use? Don't tell me it's an old Luxeon 1 or something LOL, that would be so like them... Actually I guess it has been enough years that they could maybe have switched to something newer like a Cree XR-C? haha...


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 12, 2010)

I assume you haven't read a review about the light, it was released back in February.  Click on my sig pic to read my review.

The drop-ins are discontinued now, and they've also tweaked the D-cell lights to be more optimized for LED. All of their LED lights use the Luxeon Rebel, except for the upcoming ML125.


----------



## Hellbore (Aug 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I assume you haven't read a review about the light, it was released back in February.  Click on my sig pic to read my review.
> 
> The drop-ins are discontinued now, and they've also tweaked the D-cell lights to be more optimized for LED. All of their LED lights use the Luxeon Rebel, except for the upcoming ML125.



Wow really? I have been out of the loop. Well I'm impressed! Way to go Mag Instrument


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, there's a few new lights to be released soon as well, so stay tuned!


----------



## Chadder (Aug 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Yup, there's a few new lights to be released soon as well, so stay tuned!


 I thought mag was announcing new lights at the Summer Outdoor Retailer Show. I have not heard any information and the show has been over for a week now. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## JNewell (Aug 13, 2010)

I have to admit, I bought one mostly out of curiosity (and because of this thread!). I wanted to see what they were up to. 

Perfect light? No, it doesn't exist. But it is GREAT to see Mag, an American company, thinking along new lines and doing some innovation. I think some of what they're doing with this light will turn out to be dead ends, but I'm glad they're thinking and doing new things, and I am very happy to support that with a purchase. 

BTW, even though I think some of the bells and whistles are silly, the features that I do use are very well done on this light. So even just as a light, it's a good product, forget what it says about keeping the company moving forward. That's all IMO/YMMV...



Hellbore said:


> Whoah Mag came out with a new flashlight, one designed specifically for LED? Crazy...
> 
> When did this happen?
> 
> ...


----------



## rontaki (Aug 16, 2010)

Having had S/N 000008267 for a few months (black body, from Home Despot), I like the dimming feature the most. It is great to go from max to moon and anywhere in-between.

I've given it some underwater illumination duties at parties, used it to time how long an object takes to reach the hard cement from the height of my arm (approx. 1.0 Klunk), and it still keeps ticking! I didn't know flashlights should tick... 

I, too wish it had a real glass lens, or at least something harder than it has now. I keep it in my pocket face-down to avoid scratching the lens. This is how I learned to use the lockout feature. Keeps the pocket temps reasonable.

Mods - I super-glued a bit of foam from a new earplug to the knurled part of the tail cap parallel to where the switch fin is located, to provide better feel in the dark of the dim-mode index than the fin gives me.
However, this wore off rather quickly. I'll play with gluing other things there when I get inspiration (and my hands unstuck from the flashlight:devil.

I want to find a way to run this flashlight with a Li-ion cell, as the AAA batteries just do not provide full power for very long. The Li-ion is in the right voltage range for the light it seems to me. The hard part will be dealing with the way the battery-holder connects with the tail cap and the head, I guess.
Has anyone tried this or another battery mod?

Ron A
EagleTac M2XC4, various Maglites incl. XL100, and a 98¢ (plus $10 shipping) UltraFire that has not caught on fire. Yet.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 16, 2010)

For Li-Ion, you'll need to use a 10440 and a wire to short the end across the other two bays. Don't know if capacity will improve though. The light will overdischarge the battery though, so you'll definately want to get a protected cell.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

I still don't understand why mag won't release these lights with glass lens already installed. I understand they are trying to keep cost down but this is 2010, shouldn't a glass lens be standard by now? It's a shame there is a bit of risk and difficulty removing the lens from the xl100, would be nice if it was as easy as swaping it in the 2AA.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

I think it has to do with reliability, unless you have very thick glass, it will break easily if the light is dropped. If you follow the directions in my review thread of the light, it should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I think it has to do with reliability, unless you have very thick glass, it will break easily if the light is dropped. If you follow the directions in my review thread of the light, it should be pretty easy to do.


 

True but basically every other manufacturer has been using glass for quite some time. Surefire undoubtly makes the most rugged and reliable lights made and they have a glass lens so I don't see why mag can do the same. Thick borofloat or pyrex is stronger than you might think.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

You're going to see a price increase for sure, and while we may not mind it at all, their target market, general consumers, might.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't used the XL100 yet but what's turning me off is the discouragement of using lithium primaries. Reason being we get some pretty cold winters here in pensylvania and lithiums are gold when using lights in freezing weather. Alkalines and Nihm just can't compair to lithium primaries when a lights in your pocket all day long in freezing weather, or sitting in a vechice for long periods of time for that matter. If using lithium primaries was ok they I might consider one, otherwise I'm holding out until one's in the discount bin.


----------



## GAReed (Aug 17, 2010)

They're out of them at the moment but I'm using a clip from this sales thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=223771
I got a couple (17$ ea iirc) of the "Z58/Z59/HDS Black Oxide Pocket Clips" that were on the Overready site... 
It fits perfect on the XL100, indexes dim in the dark very well and it's an easy roll of the wrist to hit nite lite, ZZzzz. I'm not so keen on hitting any of the other modes but you get the idea.



rontaki said:


> ...Mods - I super-glued a bit of foam from a new earplug to the knurled part of the tail cap parallel to where the switch fin is located, to provide better feel in the dark of the dim-mode index than the fin gives me.
> However, this wore off rather quickly. I'll play with gluing other things there when I get inspiration (and my hands unstuck from the flashlight:devil...


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I haven't used the XL100 yet but what's turning me off is the discouragement of using lithium primaries. Reason being we get some pretty cold winters here in pensylvania and lithiums are gold when using lights in freezing weather.


Lithium primaries work fine in the light, I've posted current measurements on my review thread of the XL100 on alkaline, NiMH, and EA92. The new 1500 cycle Eneloop works fine down to -4°F, so that could be a possibility since lithium primary gets expensive really fast (I've got a pack of EA92's and haven't used them yet because of this).


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Lithium primaries work fine in the light, I've posted current measurements on my review thread of the XL100 on alkaline, NiMH, and EA92. The new 1500 cycle Eneloop works fine down to -4°F, so that could be a possibility since lithium primary gets expensive really fast (I've got a pack of EA92's and haven't used them yet because of this).


 
Alright, a couple questions please, since the lithium primaries have a higher voltage that alkalines they are overdriving the LED abit, isn't there a possibility that could shorten the lifespan of the LED over time?

I see in your review how you replaced the lens, when's mag coming out with the part needed to change the lens without risking damage like you mention in the review? I use the AR coated glass from flashlightlens.com in my 2AA mini mags and it's a bit thicker than the standard plastic lens, therefore it won't tighten down snugly all the way, I wonder if that would be an issue with the XL100's bezel?


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

The light is regulated, so the extra voltage would only mean a bit more inefficiency.

I haven't asked them about it since I was able to remove it myself. The tool is pretty basic, it just pushes down on the window. The risk for damage is still there, it's just that the kit comes with a spare reflector.

I don't know about the thicker glass, I used Mag's glass replacement for the 2AA, which is a hair thicker than the plastic. How much thicker is your glass?


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

The lens is 22.61 X 0.95, or atleast that's what flashlightlens.com is saying, I don't know, it's slightly thicker but not alot, I imagine it's about the same as your maglite glass lens.

Robin, you're saying that the efficiency isn't as good when using lithium primaries. Surely that doesn't mean that overall alkalines will give better performence does it? What are your thought's on the performence of lithium primaries vs Nimh's?


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't have a caliper, but my OEM glass looks to be a little less than 1mm on a ruler. Does it cause the 2AA's bezel to not screw on all the way? Is there a gap? I have no problem with OEM glass in my 2AA.

No, of course not. There wasn't much noticeable difference in brightness with NiMH and lithium primary (whereas for the 2AA it made a big difference because the higher voltage helps), but both were brighter than alkaline. I don't know about runtime though, I guess now that I have two XL100's, I should probably do a NiMH vs alkaline test (although alkaline doesn't seem to last very long as brightness drops pretty quickly).


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I don't have a caliper, but my OEM glass looks to be a little less than 1mm on a ruler. Does it cause the 2AA's bezel to not screw on all the way? Is there a gap? I have no problem with OEM glass in my 2AA.
> 
> No, of course not. There wasn't much noticeable difference in brightness with NiMH and lithium primary (whereas for the 2AA it made a big difference because the higher voltage helps), but both were brighter than alkaline. I don't know about runtime though, I guess now that I have two XL100's, I should probably do a NiMH vs alkaline test (although alkaline doesn't seem to last very long as brightness drops pretty quickly).


 

The bezel won't screw down all the way but it really is minimal and doesn't cause an issue, I don't own a camera so no photos, sorry. I am willing to bet it's probably the same thickness as your glaas lens.

A compairson between nimh and lithiums would be great, I would enjoy seeing the results.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm kind of curious about NiMH vs. EA92 myself as well, but unfortunately, the lithiums are quite expensive and I got them for emergency use, so I'm probably not going to do any runtime tests on them (unless we get a power outage, in which case I would probably have two XL100's tailstanding doing ceiling bouce and a timer next to them )


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 17, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I still don't understand why mag won't release these lights with glass lens already installed. I understand they are trying to keep cost down but this is 2010, shouldn't a glass lens be standard by now? It's a shame there is a bit of risk and difficulty removing the lens from the xl100, would be nice if it was as easy as swaping it in the 2AA.



I agree. The plastic lens really constributes to give XL100 a feeling of budget light.


----------



## CDavisJK (Aug 18, 2010)

Ordered 2 Black XL100s from Amazon, one for me and one for my girlfriend.

I have XL100 000078316, she hasn't even opened her package yet despite all the fun I was having with the various features last night.

I'm thinking about ordering her a Red one since that's her favorite color and gifting that one to my buddy.

Pretty awesome light for $35 :twothumbs


EDIT: I added a NovaTac pocket clip to mine. Works on head and tail, but if you use it on the tail then the battery connection sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 18, 2010)

CDavisJK said:


> Ordered 2 Black XL100s from Amazon, one for me and one for my girlfriend.
> 
> I have XL100 000078316, she hasn't even opened her package yet despite all the fun I was having with the various features last night.
> 
> ...


 



:welcome: congrats on the purchase, enjoy!


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice looking clip. :thumbsup: I had the same issue with a "no-name" clip I reamed slightly to get it to fit.

Has anyone else found a clip that won't interfere with the electrical contacts?


Also, I gifted two of these to some friends (along with 2 sets of Duraloops) as their first LED lights. They are now converts.  



CDavisJK said:


> EDIT: I added a NovaTac pocket clip to mine. Works on head and tail, but if you use it on the tail then the battery connection sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## GAReed (Aug 29, 2010)

this Ra/HDS clip fits perfectly!; out of stock as far as I know http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=223771&page=2 
but keep an eye out as there was no mod required. I got two and one landed on the XL100... ever more. The other hasn't found a home on my Ra/HDS lights... maybe I should buy a grey/gray XL100 and see how it looks with a blacken steel clip... but black on black is dern near perfect.



Chicago X said:


> Nice looking clip. :thumbsup: I had the same issue with a "no-name" clip I reamed slightly to get it to fit.
> 
> Has anyone else found a clip that won't interfere with the electrical contacts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladedude (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got my Xl100 yesterday at Home Depot! Maglite hit a home run with this one! Would be nice if it had glass lens and could fit one good size lithium though. oh well im sure the modders will tackle this light in the months to come.:devil:
serial #000036246


----------



## PCC (Sep 10, 2010)

Bladedude said:


> im sure the modders will tackle this light in the months to come.:devil:


Nope.


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this best run using eneloops?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

If you're looking for an economical way to power the light, rather than maximum runtime, then yes, NiMH is best.


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 12, 2010)

I really like the red color but its not free shipping at amazon.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

Black is the most common, so the other colors are going to be marked up a bit. Check Ebay too.


----------



## Brownbear696969 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yay just ordered mine


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope one of you guys can help me, i love the look of the xl100 but im not liking the UI, I see more and more about the xl50 popping up but i struggle to find one for sale in the uk even on ebay ?

Also what are the differenses between the xl50 and the xl100 exept the UI ?

Thanks jamie


----------



## PCC (Oct 26, 2010)

The UI.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 26, 2010)

The XL50 is slated to hit US retail shelves in December, so you're not going to find many before then (action-lights.com shows the XL50 in stock though).


----------



## i saw the light (Oct 27, 2010)

mine has xl100 small space then 000065530


----------



## StageofHistory (Mar 17, 2011)

Mines XL100 000014965... I read in a review of the XL50 that at some point Mag changed the emitter in the 100, upping it from 83 to 104 lumens - Does anyone know the Serial Number 'cut-off' point for this? 

Tried searching the forums for the answer but having problems seeing the results... Something doesn't seem to be playing nice with me today! Love the discussions, otherwise...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't say for sure because your S/N is a little lower than mine, but it is over 10K, so I think you've got 104 lumens.


----------



## StageofHistory (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and your help! That's good news for the most part, but a bit disappointed that the runtime on low will be reduced so much - I use it a lot as a night light in bed!

Cheers again...


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 10, 2011)

The runtime on low should be at least 201 hours...why would it be reduced?


----------



## StageofHistory (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for the lateness... I thought the stated specs on the new emitter would be the same as the XL50 - Detailed as 36 hours on low... Unless I missed something? Not a deal breaker, but also not anywhere near as impressive as the 201 hours I was expecting. Thanks again...SoH


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 18, 2011)

The low mode for the XL50 is 25% and for the XL100 is 8%, so the XL50 low mode spec doesn't apply to the XL100. The actual low mode runtime would be at least 201 hours.


----------



## StageofHistory (Apr 18, 2011)

That's great news! I must of got confused - I thought the specs were the same with the new emitter at both ends. We've got the best of both worlds! Thanks for the good word. Time to enjoy The Evil Dead!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 19, 2011)

I got one too 
XL100 000239385


----------



## bigguy02 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just bought one today, I intend to use it as a backup to the Quark 123^2 that should show up in the mail tomorrow, anyways its SN# is 100000000433 Seams pretty low to me. So far I am really liking it.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 24, 2011)

XL100 000315501 checking in. I love this light, the UI is brilliant. The Zzzz mode blows my mind.


----------



## chiphead (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi All!
Has anyone ever run their XL-100 with Energizer Lithiums, it's getting rather cold here in Austin?

chiphead


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 28, 2011)

I conducted a runtime test with the XL200 on L92, but haven't gotten around to doing it with the XL50 or XL100 yet. Works fine, although using NiMH would be more economical.


----------



## Ki113rMi113r (Jan 28, 2012)

I have had my XL100 SN#XL100 000117765 for about two years. I love it is on my person from morning to the time I go to bed. It has some scratches and nicks but it works fine. I had only one issue with it. The tail cap switch must of went bad because I had to hold the tail cap switch down to keep the light on. I sent in about a month ago and got it back Wednesday. they replaced the red switch and it works fine. The only thing is that the little bump on the switch cover is no longer there, to tell where the dimming feature is. I get a hold of Mag and and ask for a replacement tail switch. I am thinking about getting a XL200 or a Fenix E11 so any input would be great.


----------



## rontaki (Feb 5, 2012)

Ki113rMi113r said:


> I have had my XL100 SN#XL100 000117765 for about two years. I love it is on my person from morning to the time I go to bed. It has some scratches and nicks but it works fine. I had only one issue with it. The tail cap switch must of went bad because I had to hold the tail cap switch down to keep the light on. I sent in about a month ago and got it back Wednesday. they replaced the red switch and it works fine. The only thing is that the little bump on the switch cover is no longer there, to tell where the dimming feature is. I get a hold of Mag and and ask for a replacement tail switch. I am thinking about getting a XL200 or a Fenix E11 so any input would be great.



I have had an XL100 for some time now, and glued a small piece of "lizard skin" type sandpaper to the flat part of the tailcap near the Dimming icon so i could easily index that function in the dark. This works OK, but still not easy to do quickly, nor if gloves or cold temperatures are compromising the feeling in your fingers.

Having purchased an XL200 with the function selected by pushing and holding, I am delighted, er, relighted by the absolute ease which with I can change the brightness. It is very easy to select the blinking mode, and to change its rate using a double-click of the switch.
Now I find myself automatically using those moves on the XL100 and wondering why it went bonkers, until I realize I'm not holding the XL200. 

I haven't used a Fenix E11, so cannot provide comparison with it. I am happy with my XL200 and will consider them as gifts to non-flashaholics. I think they'd be happy with the throw, and would find the dimming easy to use.


----------



## Xpress (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry to bump, I bought my dad one for Fathers day. He loves it, going to come in handy at his job (as a fire Chief). I liked the thing so much I bought one, incredibly neat flashlight, and decently bright.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 17, 2012)

I have 000057241


----------



## The Ghost (Aug 5, 2012)

Had my XL 100 come up missing so I had to buy another. new SN.# 100000004533
Also picked up the XL 200, SN.# XL200 000032797

Glad I picked up the 200 it is much brighter than the 100. I will use both on regular basis as they are great lights for the cost.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the XL200 because the user interface on the XL100 is so stupid.

I am glad they got rid of having to look where the writing is to get the modes you want.

I don't want to upset the XL100 owners, but have you guys actually tried the XL200?

You will see what I mean with that motion control interface.

Go the XL200.



Cheers


----------

